# Can EA211 1.4TSI be replaced to 1.5t crankshaft so as to increase the exhaust volume？



## amgktm (Oct 24, 2021)

Hello everyone, my English is not good, I use Google Translate
After inquiry, the 1.4t bore is 74.5mm, the stroke is 80mm, the connecting rod length is 144mm, the 1.5t bore is 74.5mm, the stroke is 85.9mm, and the connecting rod length is 144mm
Is it possible to increase the displacement of 1.4t by replacing the 1.5t crankshaft?
thanks


----------



## erreesse (May 29, 2015)

Sorry, I think you´re wrong. Don´t mix EA111 (chain driven) and EA211(belt driven).
Rods of *EA111* 1.4TSi are 144mm (stroke=75.6mm), rods of *EA211* 1.4TSi are 140mm.
*EA111* 1.6FSi are 138mm (stroke=86,9mm), *EA211* 1.5TSi are 137mm.
When stroke in same engine block increase approximately 6mm (85.9-80) then rod will shorten 3mm.

Erreesse


----------

